# fim de semana X final de semana



## jazyk

Vendo o outro tema, lembrei-me de algo que me remete a reflexão já há algum tempo.  Existe alguma diferença entre fim e final de semana?  Eu uso as duas expressões como se fossem sinônimas, indiferentemente, mas em alguns contextos parece que uma fica melhor que a outra.  Será que a diferença reside em que talvez fim de semana se refira a sábado e a domingo e final de semana aos dias finais da semana, quinta e sexta-feira, por exemplo? Se tivesse seguido esse raciocínio, então teria sugerido fim de semana na outra discussão, não?


----------



## moura

Olá de novo,

Julgo que no Brasil se diz "final de semana" e em Portugal "fim-de-semana".

As palavras fim ou final podem ser utilizadas quando nos referimos ao término ou conclusão de qualquer coisa. 
E aqui podemos, naturalmente, utilizá-las indistitntamente com a palavra semana, por exemplo.

Vejas estas frases:

Quando esta semana chegar ao fim, vai-me parecer que já passou uma eternidade!

No final da semana dos feriados, lá apareceu ele todo pimpão, cheio de si, como sempre...


----------



## 123o4

Cara Moura, aqui no Brasil, usamos indistintamente as duas maneiras: fim ou final de semana. Ex.: Vou passar o fim-de-semana em Búzios / vou passar o final de semana em Cabo Frio.
Espero ter colaborado.


----------



## moura

Claro que sim, 123o4, 

Esclareceu-me esta ideia incorrecta que eu tinha em relação ao fim-de-semana que eu julgava ser só característico da banda de cá


----------



## 123o4

Caro ou cara Jazyk, aqui no Brasil usamos indistintamente fim ou final de semana. Ex.: Vou passar o fim-de-semana em Paraty ou vou passar o final de semana em Búzios.
Espero ter colaborado.


----------



## Vanda

Moura, veja aqui , o que 123o4 já disse
_



No Brasil, usa-se indiscriminadamente ambas as expressões. Eventualmente, há uma escolha por razões enunciativas, ou seja, o falante faz uma escolha no momento da interação verbal. 

Click to expand...

_


----------



## moura

Sim Vanda,obrigada.
Reparei que o Ciber refere fim de semana sem hífens. Em Portugal a maioria das vezes surge com o tracinho. No Brasil não?


----------



## Vanda

Tanto o Houaiss quanto o Aurélio grafam a expressão sem hífen.


> (Aurélio) Fim de semana.  O tempo decorrido, em geral, entre a noite de sexta-feira e a manhã de segunda, aproveitado para o descanso e o lazer. [Corresponde ao ingl. weekend. ]


 
Contudo me bateu uma dúvida, pois usamos indiscriminadamente com e sem hífen. Vou ter que olhar porquê.


----------



## moura

Não tenho em casa "grandes" dicionários de sinónimos. No entanto, o Priperam escreve com o hífen e...deixa ver o que diz o do Público... É, também escreve com hífen.


----------



## Vanda

A Dad, uma jornalista/professora mui respeitada, que escreve dicas sobre a língua, usa sem hífen.


> Moro em Brasília há (faz) pouco. Na última sexta-feira, Tiana planejou passar o *fim* de *semana* com a irmã.


Veja o que achei numa página portuguesa (sob Tratamento das Palavras Compostas/(linguateca. pt)), 


> Das palavras consideradas compostas, mas sem qualquer sinal gráfico que o indique (tal como _*fim* de *semana*_) não tratamos no nosso dicionário, baseado em palavras gráficas. Relativamente às restantes palavras compostas optámos por aceitar a dupla grafia.


----------



## moura

Experimentei fazer pesquisa ao google, em "página de Portugal", com "fim de semana" e "fim-de-semana" e o resultado foi...1.100.000 de cada vez  ...o google deve ter a mesma contagem para as palavras com ou em hífen.

Quando tiver oportunidade vou tentar esclarecer com um linguísta, ou talvez com o ciberdúvidas e depois darei notícias.


----------



## MariBR

Vanda said:
			
		

> Tanto o Houaiss quanto o Aurélio grafam a expressão sem hífen.


 

Mas que interessante, Vanda! Não sabia disso. Sabe que acho que aprendi a escrever com hífen, mas por essa correria da vida moderna, computadores e afins  , escrevo quase sempre sem hífen!


----------



## 123o4

Vanda said:
			
		

> Tanto o Houaiss quanto o Aurélio grafam a expressão sem hífen.
> 
> 
> Contudo me bateu uma dúvida, pois usamos indiscriminadamente com e sem hífen. Vou ter que olhar porquê.


 
Oi Vanda, realmente tenho observado as duas formas de escrita. Acabei de ver no Ivo Korytowski's English-Portuguese Translator's Dictionary (que, apesar do nome, é brasileiro) o uso com hífen. Já outros como vc mesma disse, não usam o hífen. Obrigado por nos ajudar tanto. Saudações 123o4.


----------



## jazyk

Luiz Antonio Sacconi, em seu livro _Não erre mais_, diz o seguinte:

Fim-de-semana ou fim de semana?

Ambas existem, mas aplicam-se a casos distintos.  Fim-de-semana é descanso:

Onde passaremos este fim-de-semana?
Creio que teremos chuva neste fim-de-semana.
No próximo mês teremos dois fins-de-semana prolongados em razão de alguns feriados.

Fim de semana é expressão se usa indeterminadamente e significa final de semana:

Não leio nenhum jornal de fim de semana: são muito volumosos.
Não gosto do aspecto das pessoas de fim de semana: parecem todas doentes, nervosas, irritadiças!
Que se faz auqi em fins de semana?
São muitos os advogados que se formam em Faculdades de fins de semana.

Note que a expressão fim-de semana aparece sempre determinada; fim de semana (observe as preposições) não.


----------



## laurojnr

Já fui informado que o correto seria "fim de semana" e não "final de semana". A explicação para o erro na expressão "final de semana" é simples. "Final" é um adjetivo e, portano, deveria ser utilizado como nos exemplos a seguir: prova final, hora final, volta final, posição final, dia final ou "semana final" (como outros adjetivos: presencial => pregão presencial; inaugural => aula inaugural; dominical => missa dominical). 
Uma forma de tornar mais claro seria a seguinte: Só se utilizaria "final", quando pudesse ser substituído por "inicial". Ex.: posição final => posição inicial. 
Seguindo esse raciocinio, não se falaria "final de semana", pois não se fala "inicial de semana", mas sim "início de semana". Logo, o correto seria "início de semana" e "fim de semana". 
Acredito, porém, que tal explicação não está correta, pois, "final", segundo o dicionário Aurélio, também é um substantivo, e, ainda, sinônimo de "fim". Assim, também estaria correto dizer "final de semana", considerando que "fim" pode ser substituído por "final".


----------



## Denis555

Estou com _Aurélio_. *Final* se usa, sim, como *fim*:
-Quem viu o final da novela?
-O Brasil vai jogar a final da copa contra a Argentina.
-O filme teve um final feliz.


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> Luiz Antonio Sacconi, em seu livro _Não erre mais_, diz o seguinte:
> 
> Fim-de-semana ou fim de semana?
> 
> Ambas existem, mas aplicam-se a casos distintos.  Fim-de-semana é descanso:
> 
> Onde passaremos este fim-de-semana?
> Creio que teremos chuva neste fim-de-semana.
> No próximo mês teremos dois fins-de-semana prolongados em razão de alguns feriados.
> 
> Fim de semana é expressão se usa indeterminadamente e significa final de semana:
> 
> Não leio nenhum jornal de fim de semana: são muito volumosos.
> Não gosto do aspecto das pessoas de fim de semana: parecem todas doentes, nervosas, irritadiças!
> Que se faz auqi em fins de semana?
> São muitos os advogados que se formam em Faculdades de fins de semana.
> 
> Note que a expressão fim-de semana aparece sempre determinada; fim de semana (observe as preposições) não.


Estou de acordo com essa definição, só que eu digo "final da semana" em vez de "final de semana", e uso mais a preposição "em" ("no final da semana") que "de" ("de final de semana").

Dito isto, não me choca ouvir "final de semana" com o sentido de "fim de semana". Como bem notou o *Laurojnr* (Bem-vindo ao fórum!), "final" tanto pode ser adjectivo como substantivo.


----------

